# Split Qt 4.4

## !equilibrium

Apro questo thread per raccogliere tutte le segnalazioni/post degli utenti del forum riguardanti problematiche relative ai nuovi split qt 4.4.x.

bugreport #217161:

 *Quote:*   

> Split Qt 4.4.0_rc1 has just been added to the tree under package.mask.
> 
> x11-libs/qt-4.4.x is only a meta package which nothing should depend upon
> 
> directly. Before we unleash it on ~arch we would prefer for all packages that
> ...

 

Possibili pacchetti che creano conflitti e dipendenze circolari:

- Skype 2

- Opera

- Last.fm player

Thread utili sull'argomento:

Skype and Qt4 slotted

qt-4.3.3 blocca qt-4.4.1

----------

